# New Member Post



## kinggw23 (Oct 14, 2022)

Just joined the site. Started looking last year and was very impressed with members content and their projects. I'm from the North Texas area, but grew up in South Texas. Been smoking meat since early 90's with my dad. He gave me his smoker on a trailer almost 20 years ago and it's still smokin' after 40 some odd years. Teaching my son now how to smoke meat. He just started welding and already built his smoker earlier this year. Turned out great and smokes well. 

I also have an ad for a 1000 gallon tank for sale or trade in the classified ads here on SMF. Check it out. 

George


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 15, 2022)

Welcome George from Nova Scotia

Glad you joined up and nice to see the smoking and smokers passed down and still running .

David


----------



## negolien (Oct 15, 2022)

Sup dude living in a free state used to be nice but you all are getting hammered by crime, lefties and illegals lately :<( .... Least you all have good BBQ LOL.


----------

